
Kubernetes best practices: upgrading your clusters with zero downtime - rbanffy
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2018/06/Kubernetes-best-practices-upgrading-your-clusters-with-zero-downtime.html
======
drdaeman
Unfortunately, this is NOT really about Kubernetes - this is about GKE and GKE
specifically. Nothing in this article except for the very general idea ("setup
HA for masters then upgrade one master at a time") is useful for non-Google
installations.

~~~
bauerd
As someone who recently upgrade a GKE cluster with two mouse clicks, this
whole post gave me a laugh. Basically an ad veiled as a blog post

~~~
clutchdude
It is an ad

"In this episode of Kubernetes Best Practices, let’s take a look at how Google
Kubernetes Engine can make upgrading your Kubernetes cluster painless."

This is the chief complaint I have about the Kubernetes community - vendors
are vying to lock up the operational complexity in their commercial solution
then leave no breadcrumbs to self-implementation.

Notice that nothing in that post can be used outside of Google except for
higher level order of operations.

~~~
lainga
As a comment somewhere a week back said: Kubernetes seems like a platform
designed for consultants.

------
thesandlord
Blog post author here. This is the only post in the series that is GKE
specific, really strange it's the only one that ended up on Hacker News. I
actually thought it would be the least popular.

You can see the other six episodes here:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLIivdWyY5sqL3xfXz5xJv...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLIivdWyY5sqL3xfXz5xJvwzFW_tlQB_GB)

~~~
jwhitlark
It's a good series. Too bad people didn't take a look at the others before
dragging it down.

------
shawabawa3
This is just a GKE advert

------
jmacd
[https://blog.manifold.co/migrating-to-kubernetes-with-
zero-d...](https://blog.manifold.co/migrating-to-kubernetes-with-zero-
downtime-the-why-and-how-d64ba9a92619) << a less GKE specific article

------
geggam
Does this mean federation is solid enough to call GA / Production ready ?

~~~
derekperkins
No, federation is still dead in the water.

------
th3iedkid
its all about GKE , running multi-region masters for HA!

